
Hacker News TV – made up from the best HN videos - mfbx9da4
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/hacker-news-tv
======
malvosenior
Great work! I've always wanted this. I would _love_ to see it go one step
further though... It would be great if the text content (and comments) could
be run through some sort of text to speech/virtual avatar "host". I'd love to
be able to watch the discussion that happens in the HN comments on a story.

Maybe even some meta analysis or digest of what the discussion was about too.

~~~
mfbx9da4
Cool idea! Thanks very much!

------
HNLurker2
HN tv more like my YouTube recommendations

